# Ritchey Pro Streem



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Quick question - Anyone with Ritchey Streem willing to check the width? Spent a lota google time but can't find dimensions. Even the Ritchey site only gives weight.

Thanks!


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantino said:


> Quick question - Anyone with Ritchey Streem willing to check the width? Spent a lota google time but can't find dimensions. Even the Ritchey site only gives weight.
> 
> Thanks!


 Bump.

Ever get an answer? Curious about this as well.

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

They're 138mm wide and 280mm long. Let me know if there's any other questions I can help answer.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave


----------

